#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  islam in de moderne tijd (gedicht)

## tetouania18

ISLAM IN DE MODERNE TIJD

Islam, tegenwoordig een godsdienst die aan het wegvagen is
En ik weet zeker, ik heb het echt niet mis

Mensen houden zich bezig met drugs drank en nog meer verboden dingen
Zoals uitgaan, gokken en voor een publiek zingen

Meiden met hoofddoek
En daaronder een ontzettend strakke broek

Jongens die altijd en overal meiden achterna gaan
Ze denken er nooit aan om voor 1 minuut voor Allah te gaan staan

Mannen, heb respect voor vrouwen
Zodat zij de mannen weer kunnen vertrouwen en op hun kunnen bouwen

O mensen dit leven is niet voor altijd, en zal stoppen
En we zullen geen plek vinden om voor Allah te verstoppen

Elke fout die we maken word genoteerd
En niemand die van zijn fouten leert

Als we niet veranderen wacht ons een pijnlijke straf
En niet meteen denken van: Jij bent maf

Neem de tijd om je godsdienst te bestuderen
En doe je best om het aan je kinderen te leren

Denk aan de gunsten die Allah ons heeft gegeven
En probeer naar zijn vergiffenis te streven

O mensen vergeet de gunsten van Allah niet
En onthoud dat Allah alles ziet

Niks blijft voor hem verborgen
Hij weet al wat jij gaat doen, morgen

Wa salaam wagaljkoem warahmatoe allah wa barakatoeh

----------

